# AlpineStars Identity



## alpiner (May 2, 2005)

Hey guys.
First post: been linked over via Jeff from First Flight..thanx.

I'm after info on my AlpineStars mountain bike. I bought in 1992, it was 2nd hand and the frame had been resprayed due to it being a stolen-recovered one, so have no indication of what bike model actually is. The AlpineStars USA logo is stamped on the frame where the rear spindle sits. Pics are below.

After searching on here, I think it's an Al-Mega, but unsure for definate. I don't think it's a Ti-Mega as I don't think it's light enough for titanium, also the fact the lad I bought it off wasn't part of the "BMW Set" which I read in one of the articles posted about them.

I used to ride it almost everyday before I got a car, but nothing really serious: racing-wise, and has been relatively unused for the last 3 years for definate. It is still in good condition tho & have just had it serviced.

I'm not sure how much of it is original, but the spec of it is:

AlpineStars 21 speed gents mountain bike.
> Accu-trax straight front forks.
> zoom lightweight seat post.
> Kona Avocet gel seat.
> Alpinestars mega-lite handlebars.
> John Tomac grips.
> Shimano short reach brake levers.
> Shimano Deore XT sis gear levers.
> Shimano brake set & blocks.
> Shimano narrow chain.
> Shimano Exage 500LX front gears.
> Shimano Exage 500LX front derailleur.
> Shimano 7 speed rear block.
> Shimano Exage 500LX rear derailleur.
> Ritchey Vantage Sport rims.
> AlpineStars 26" x 2.1" tyres.
> Quick release seat post pin.
> Quick release front & rear skewers.

That is how it was when I bought it, and the only things changed have been a pair of new tyres, new spokes and a set of V brakes.

The frame numbers are 988060166 - B10268

As it was when I bought it:









As it is now:









Sorry the pics aren't brilliantly clear, but they are a photo of a photo.

Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated as I would *maybe* like to 'restore' the bike back to it's original colours & decal it up properly, but unsure at the minute.

Thanks.
Shawn

UKMTBR.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Considering the diameter of the tubing it is no AlMega. Also the rear end does not look AlMega. This can also easily be confirmed by viewing the welds, but those aren't visible for me. Alu welds are bigger.

I would say Cromega. To be sure it isn't a Ti simply remove the seatpost and view whether there is rust inside or use a magnet.

Nice fork BTW! If it were mine I would at least try to find new Accu Trax decals. BTW there could also be a small chance it is just an regular straight bladed Alpinestars fork with AccuTrax decals attached. Probably serious Yeti aficionados can help you on that.


----------



## alpiner (May 2, 2005)

Oh, ok. Thanks. I went for this purely based on the pic of your bike: and the fact that the Cromega pic I've seen has a standard style lower arm. Don't know if they make different frame styles for the same model tho?? 

your pic:










was's Cromega pic:










I can get pics of any part you require to help you indentify it any better: welds, etc. Name the part & I'll get the pics.

You can see the pics in the originals, but obviously photos of photos don't come out too well.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

*CroMega vs AlMega*

Alpiner,
I would have to agree with Elev 12k that yours is probably a cro-mega. I used to work for an Alpinestars dealer and the two photos you are using for comparison are from two different model years. The elevated chainstay was introduced for the 1991 season. The other bike pictured was probably an '89 or '90.

If I am remembering correctly, the tubing on a Cro-mega was around 1"-11/4" in diameter, whereas the Al-mega tubing was more like 1 1/2" to 1 3/4" in diameter.

Like suggested above, removing the seat post and checking for rust may be a good way to tell for sure.

The elevated chainstay concept in '91 was also available (cromoly and aluminum) in an x-small frame known as the T-24 because it had a 24"stand over height. But, because everyone thought the 24 referred to the wheel size, it was later renamed T-26. Unfortunately, the cromoly version is very flexible. My wife used to ride the one in this photo, but it was too flexy. It is perfect for my 10 year old daughter, however.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Alpiner;

My AlMega was mint except for that it was cracked everywhere.... Great looks, but crappy frame. Be happy it is a Cromega, although it may be a bit flexy.









You now see why I said that Accu Trax could also be a regular Alpinestars fork with Accu Trax decals; they look pretty similar. I would try to find out.

Of course it would be great to totally restore it, but it won't be easy. Another way to go could be: White for the fork and AccuTrax decals (if it was an AT). A more stylish saddle (Turbo, Flite). Replace the 500lx parts by XT of the same era when they are worn. Some trick bits....


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> The elevated chainstay Cro-mega and Al-mega models in '91 were also available in an x-small frame. Unfortunately, the cromoly version is very flexible. My wife used to ride the one in this photo, but it was too flexy. It is perfect for my 10 year old daughter, however.


That was a completely unrelated model to the Mega frames originally called the T-24 and then renamed the T-26 (because people thought it had 24" wheels when they were actually 26").


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

*oops, my bad*



DeeEight said:


> That was a completely unrelated model to the Mega frames originally called the T-24 and then renamed the T-26 (because people thought it had 24" wheels when they were actually 26").


Oh yeah. Thanks for the reminder. I guess I breathed too much degreaser and Tri-Flow over the years. Sold quite a few more Bridgestones than Alpinestars that year.


----------



## alpiner (May 2, 2005)

Ok. Thanx for the info. So i'm looking at a Cro-Mega now. Finally getting somewhere after having no info for years.  
I will get some 'weld' pics if anyone can use them to properly identify it. Is around the top of the seatpost best? Or are there any other areas where there is a noticable difference in model?
I'll also measure the tubing across the top of the seatpost to see what diameter it is.

Cheers for your help so far.  
Shawn.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Notice the small tube between the seatstays. On both ends you see how welds looks like on an aluminium AlMega. Easiest way for you to be 100 percent sure it is a Cromega is to see whether a magnet sticks to it.

Unfortunately I can't tell you what Cromega it is, nor do I have pictures.


----------



## alpiner (May 2, 2005)

Elevation12 said:


> Unfortunately I can't tell you what Cromega it is.


Cheers, I'll check my bar out next week when I go back to work.

What do you mean by the above? Where there different 'models' of Cromega and specs(like with cars: L, GL, Ghia, etc)??


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I found a smaller size cro-mega for sale in decent shape its pink red yellow troy lee grafx and has lx parts. Is it worth it for $150? were these decent bikes?

Will


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

alpiner said:


> Cheers, I'll check my bar out next week when I go back to work.
> 
> What do you mean by the above? Where there different 'models' of Cromega and specs(like with cars: L, GL, Ghia, etc)??


Yes, there was an addition that told you what Shimano groupset was present. I guess yours is a CroMega 500LX. I digged up a pic: http://www.ne.jp/asahi/y-a-ono/homepage/bike/y-bike.html CroMega DX with Shimano DX components. I remember vague I have a CroMega review somewhere, maybe even a 500LX. I will let you know when I find it. Will be within 2 weeks.

@Williwoods
As I am from Holland I am not really into the value of Alpinestars in the US. This one is currently for sale in Holland:








AlMega DX - asking price 150 euros, but Holland is no US.

On the quality: I never bought mine because I had the illusion it would be better than my other bikes (Miyata's, FAT). Pretty sure it isn't. I bought it because I considered it being a Cool bike. Mine was an aluminium AlMega. My experience is that it is crappy frameset. It was cracked everywhere, but paint was bright and all original components were mint. I have heard of more cracked AlMegas, but there also seem to be examples that are ridden hard and are still going strong. Very weird. I have never ridden an CroMega, but another poster in this forum already mentioned it is pretty flexy. You could verify with Alpiner of course.


----------



## alpiner (May 2, 2005)

Mine seems ok to me: altho I haven't done any racing on it. Just your routine off-road riding and some jumps. Where do you consider the frame to flex? Bottom joint?

I think that it's a cool bike as well. The shape was what attracted me to it when my mate told me he was selling it. People from work who see it think it's a smart frame as well. It's different, and considering it's age, it looks very modern and up-to-date.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

I've read sngltrak's post again and I now see sngltrak stated the flex issue applied to the cromo T-26. He didn't say anything on the CroMega. Maybe the CroMega isn't flexy.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

*T-26*

Elev 12k is correct. My experience with flex is on the above photographed T-26 bicycle and not a Cro-mega or Al-mega. You can see from the photos how there are only chain stays and no seat stays on the T-26, thus allowing considerable flex under climbing pressures. This flex was enough to caused the chain to change a full cog in the rear.


----------



## alpiner (May 2, 2005)

Ok...I'm stooopid. Forgot to take my camera to work with me this week  
Anyway, I had a close look at the welds and they are a lot smaller than the pic posted by elevation. 

So it looks like you were all right..it's a Cro-Mega.   
Next step is to find some Cro-Mega pics & *maybe* choose the right colour scheme to go for, and get some repro decals.

Thanx again for all your help so far.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

I will come up with a CroMega LX review incl. pics next week. It is in Dutch, but I will provide a brief translation. The CroMega tested was the 1992 model. I read for '92 the tubing was more oversized providing a very stable frame. It is white.


----------



## alpiner (May 2, 2005)

Cool. Cheers mate. Whenever you have the time.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Alpinestars CroMega LX*

















































Mountainbike Plus, 2-92. Translation to be expected.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Brief translation of the above article*

The review itself:

* for '92 a wider rear end and larger diameter tubing resulting in a stiff frame
* agile because of straight bladed fork and short wheelbase
* 63cm bar is pretty wide on singletracks
* stiff Alpinestars stem and super-oversized head (1-1/4")
* the frame provides sufficient damping qualities on descents
* competition geometry - steep angles
* grippy rearwheel because of short rear, so weight of biker more above wheel on climbs
* with 13,95kg quite heavy, but according to testteam not very noticeable because of framestiffness
* of course because of the Elevated Chainstay Design no chain suck on this frame
* satisfactory functioning of gears
* great brakes with 4 finger levers
* efficient wheels
* okay BB, tires, post and saddle
* frame design only allows smaller sized waterbottles (1/2 litre)

Plus/Minus:

+ agile
+ framestiffness
+ Alpinestars very well took advantage of ECS design (like no chain suck and short rear end)
- 500LX groupset (some other bikes in the multitest came with DX and/or XT)
- wide bar
- heavy


----------



## alpiner (May 2, 2005)

Nice one mate. Impressed with that. Cheers. Quite liking the white as well.  
The spec is pretty similar to how I bought the bike aswell...altho I prefer my V-brakes now.

Next question to follow on from the colour...are there any shops/ dealers about who will still do the decal sets? There are no biking shops in the UK who deal in AplineStars anymore...hence why I've struggled to find any info on my bike out.  
Failing that I could get some made up, but won't be easy just from pictures.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

see next post


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

again see next post


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

doubleclicking is not my thing - next post please


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

On the decals: That's why I think a rebuild won't be easy. Alpinestars quit producing bikes around mid nineties. Maybe you could try with an old Alpinestars bike importer in the UK or elsewere. You could also try to with Alpinestars as Alpinestars is still around. Hopefully with some luck you will succeed. 

On the color: If it is the white like on my AlMega, than it is pearl white.


----------



## alpiner (May 2, 2005)

Hmm..4 posts with the same reply..haha.

Yeh, I know what you mean. As far as I know, there is no importer of them anymore...unless anyone knows different?  

AlpineStars just seem to be manufacturing bits for motorbike riders: clothing & such.

Pearl White. I'm liking it. nice and bright: that was why I chose yellow..make the unusual frame style stand out.


----------

